# STAYSURE travel insureance



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

please be aware that Staysure insurance have now removed Portugal from its list of countries that they support for travel insuranncr. Current policies will not be renewed once they run out . 


ONLY COUNTRIES they will now service are

CYPRUS
FRANCE
GIBRALTAR
GREECE 
IRELAND 
SLOVAKIA 
SPAIN


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Siobhan. Putting it politely, blow it. Now where do I go?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Portugal does not seem to be very geared up as far as travel insurance is concerned. We have a policy with Ocidental through our bank Millennium BCP. It does not offer such comprehensive cover as most UK companies but it may be worth talking to your bank. We also have property and contents cover with them.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

My sister who lives here too has travel insurance with Worldwide. They are very happy with them


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Maggy Crawford said:


> Portugal does not seem to be very geared up as far as travel insurance is concerned. We have a policy with Ocidental through our bank Millennium BCP. It does not offer such comprehensive cover as most UK companies but it may be worth talking to your bank. We also have property and contents cover with them.


Thanks Maggy. I would hate to fall foul of forum rules again by posting my reply here so will send you a PM. I'll take a look at Worldwide too. Thanks for that.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I tried replying to your PM but don't know if it got through or not.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Maggy Crawford said:


> Portugal does not seem to be very geared up as far as travel insurance is concerned. We have a policy with Ocidental through our bank Millennium BCP. It does not offer such comprehensive cover as most UK companies but it may be worth talking to your bank. We also have property and contents cover with them.


Maggy, that is what we had!! both with our millennium Amex card and their TRAVEL card. Ok until a hospital stay last April to find out it stops after you reach 70!! Would you believe I timed it so well..... 70 on the FRIDAY ..... admitted to hospital om the MONDAY :-( 
Even under 70 they do not cover pre existing medical issues, especially a kidney transplant, which I had 16 years ago and never any rejection problems! Plus a coronary artery stent. 

I eventually got insurance through ABBEYGATE with a £468 increase to cover both. 
Well I guess that makes sure I will have a safe stay in the US


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Maggie tried to do a simulation on WORLDWIDE and this is what I got in reply .....

_
Value for seniorsExtra is too high_

Age group 70-74 covering USA 

UPDATE just tried again and got this €835.66!!! WITHOUT my medical preexisting conditions. OUCH 

74 is also their upper age limit


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Maggie tried to do a simulation on WORLDWIDE and this is what I got in reply .....
> 
> _
> Value for seniorsExtra is too high_
> ...


I think they offer a link to click for the over 74s. Just for a laugh I'm going to try a simulation later. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Maggy Crawford said:


> I tried replying to your PM but don't know if it got through or not.


Nothing received here Maggy. Have you still got my email address? If not I'll drop you a line later as I'm busy at the moment.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just sent you a PM JOHNBOY


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Just sent you a PM JOHNBOY


The blighters are breeding... I received three! Reply already with you.

Thanks.


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

We have a Nationwide Flex account that offers travel insurance as a bonus extra. I am 75 and my wife is 72. We both have fairly serious preexisting medical conditions but we have annual insurance extended to 93 days at a time and our medical condition covered at £450 for both. On renewal it will go up by £50 as I have reached 75. I think it is a good deal


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I also used to have that type of Nationwide account but lost the insurance benefit when I upgraded to FlexPlus. No insurance but it does pay a good rate of interest. I got a good deal one year when they extended the cover to worldwide for only £20.


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

It is the Flex Plus that I have and it does offer travel insurance as per the following:
http://www.nationwide.co.uk/~/media...us/p2222-flexplus-travel-insurance-policy.pdf


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

You're correct of course brodev. My bad. :der:

Mine is Flex Direct. It was an offer well over a year ago, which I took up as it came with 5% interest for the first year. They don't seem to have realised that the year was up some time ago and are still paying the interest. I bet I lose it now that I've mentioned it!


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

My husband also has a Nationwide Flex account. The travel insurance applies only to permanent residents of the UK and therefore we are ineligible. I assume you are not permanent residents of Portugal.


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

I am a UK resident


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Therefore it is totally unsuitable for those of use who are permanent Portuguese residents.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

brodev said:


> It is the Flex Plus that I have and it does offer travel insurance as per the following:
> http://www.nationwide.co.uk/~/media...us/p2222-flexplus-travel-insurance-policy.pdf


BUT normally only if you are a UK resident as it is the same with NATWEST and LLOYDS.

Aalso worthwhile checking if there is an age restriction :mmph:


----------

